# Using a Smoker Box on an Infared Grill



## titus0327 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this?  I have a CharBroil grill and its fully infared (which I love by the way...sears a great steak).  I know on a regular propane grill you would put the box right on the flame under the grate.  But you dont have that option on an infared grill.  Im thinking about just putting it on the grates.  I imagine that would get it hot enough.  Sometimes ya just dont wanna set up the smoker.  Id only use this for fast cooking things....fish, shrimp, chicken, etc.  Anyone with any thoughts or experience on the topic, its appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2012)

Take a look at the group of smoke makers at http://www.amazenproducts.com.  These you can cold smoke without your grill on, just set on the top of the grate.  Hot smoke keeping it as far away from heat as possible, or use the new tube smoker which resists higher heat.  Check it out, and Todd, the owner and master inventor, is a moderator on here and can answer any questions you have!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

I am interested in the answer here. I will be getting a Weber Electric grill which is effectively Infrared. It runs on High at 500*F to sear Steaks, Etc. So I am interested to see if any one has a good result with Todd's Tube in a 500*F grill...JJ


----------

